# Fair Pictures



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

I just love looking at all sorts of pics, so please post them here! I'll post some too! They can be of animals or not of animals. And it doesn't have to be something you entered. You can also post pics of your tack area if you showed horses, or rabbits. Post lots! 

Emily & Magic


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok here's some pictures! *Captions are below the pictures.*





*This isn't our rabbit, but the owner of our doe's half-brother owns this sweetheart. *




*My nephew in our tack area at TCF. He's "grooming" her. lol. He's just messing around. She's her fave. This is the Mini Rex doe we are hopefully planning on breeding if she's young enough.*




*Dawson. He belongs to the person who we got Bruce from. I think Dawson is Bruce's brother? Daddy? not sure....but he's adorable!*




*My buck. He's bored.....and mad*




*Someone who lives in Denmark and show-jumps their rabbit sent me this picture for Mikoli's rabbit hopping magazine. The bunnie's name is Gallardo. He's a show in this picture*




*So this isn't at a fair, but it's me riding a horse. I'll have some horse-show-jumping pictures next weekend after i practice with my girl Sioux.*




*Our new Mini Rex Buck, Bruce. He is such a sweetheart and a scaredy-bunny. He doesn't like dogs or loud noises. But he has the sweetest temperment and he'll let you flip him on his back for minutes...but then he'll spring a leak on ya...lol*




*the first show i ever went to with Magic. we won only because we were the only ones in our class. It was pocket pets division at SWWF.*

ENJOY AND ADD YOUR FAIR/OTHER PICS TOO!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

More piccies! *captions are under photos* Most of these pics are from Spring Youth Fair 2007.




*I just love this white angora! Some friends of ours got her at another show for $200. She's gorgeous! This is at Spring Youth Fair 2007.*




*Magic an' all his ribbons! The judge loved his markings....he was in pet class and won!*




*This adorable broken castor (?) or red Rex doe was disqualified because her tail was had a broken pattern on it. She's beautiful! She was for sale....*




*And some pics of our rabbitry....*




*The cage in this pic is Savannah's. On the right (you can't see it) is Artie's.*

Enjoy!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a whole thread of bunny picturesthat I took at the AK state fair this year :biggrin2:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27703&forum_id=21&highlight=Alaska+Fair

And that wasn't even all of them


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow those are some kool pics Tundra! I love the one with the ones piled on eachother! So cute!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin2:Thanks, I had a lot of fun with breaking inmy new camera and what better way than to take pictures of bunnies?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

haha yah exactly. I'll have loads of pictures from the rabbit show i'm going to next weekend. I want to get a lot of pics.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 3, 2007)

These pictures are from the New York State Fair rabbit show this year (2007):

An American Fuzzy Lop: 





A few Angoras:













French Lop:





A really striking Harlequin:





Himalayan:





Holland Lop:





Jersey Wooly: 





A little Lionhead:





My favorites - the Mini-Rexes: 

























Two English Spots:





Finally, the Netherlands Dwarfs:















This poor little guy was disqualified - a buck entered in the doe class. He's obviously thinking about appealing the decision:


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 4, 2007)

I love looking at these! Here's some bunny picsI took atthe Central WI State Fair in Sept.

English Spots
















Netherland Dwarfs





















size comparison-ND and Californian






Dutchies
















harlequin dutch?






Rexes





















Holland Lops





















French Lops











Mini Lop






Polish






Polish?ND?






Jersey Woolies











Lionhead






Tan






and Silver Fox.


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 4, 2007)

This is our tribute to our prize-winning N. Dwarf, Holly. She won Best in Show at the county invitational in August, then Best in Show at the NJ Statee 4-H fair a month later. Sadly, we lost her just last week. She was beautiful and sweet. We love you, Holly!






This was just another picture I took at the fair - this little goat was just so cute...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 4, 2007)

*Anyone else think that looks like a younger Cleo?! :wave2


MikeScone wrote: *


> These pictures are from the New York State Fair rabbit show this year (2007):
> 
> Holland Lop:


----------

